# Check this awesome site!!



## Navaros (Aug 19, 2005)

That's really cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow....I didn't see glass under the materials section, but I wonder if this could be a way to lay my hands on some domestic lily pipes??? :icon_idea 

Fig


----------



## albinooscar (Jan 25, 2005)

Yep! Saw it. Used it. Forgot about it!!!!!!!

I did a simple disk shaped part with a couple of holes in it made out of a very common plastic. The program is very easy to use. After I got the part just the way I wanted it, I requested a cost est.

They wanted $117!!!!!!!!!!! :eek5: :eek5:   :eek5: :eek5: !!!!!!!!!!!

That's just for one part. Of course the more you order the less expensive it is.

Ron


----------

